# BXA tool post pen holder



## Janger (Aug 1, 2022)

I was inspired by a BXA pen holder I saw on prusa. I printed it but it was incomplete. So I started over and made this one. The holes are M8 as that is what I had on hand. If there is interest I could post the .stl file.


----------



## Janger (Aug 1, 2022)

I posted it for all the world over here:






						Printables
					






					www.printables.com


----------



## Janger (Oct 26, 2022)

I just made another version of the pen holder to work with any tool holder style. Just grip it with your regular toolholder. Should be good for those with AXA and other sizes. Link above on printables.


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2022)

Printed it today.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 27, 2022)

Janger said:


> Printed it today.


I'm still not sure what the point of a pen on a lathe is.  Other than to play with the 3D printer.


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2022)

Say you want to turn down stock across 4". Without a DRO on the machine then marking a line on the stock where to stop is convenient. You're not going to hit 4.000" with this but 4.0" +/- 0.1" sure. The markings on my carriage dial are also irritating to use as one revolution is a strange measurement in inches. 3.2"?


----------



## PeterT (Oct 27, 2022)

It allows you to thread metric onto Imperial, Imperial onto BA, coarse, fine, anything you like really. The thread lines smear a bit but definitely no galling or seizing (haha just kidding, Janger would have to answer that).

Now if you had a die grinder in there with appropriate profile point, we'd be cook'n. I think Stefan did something along those lines with his Deckel spindle detached.

One thing I would say is holding different size permutations of cylindrical things, opposing Vee grooves are a better design feature. You have 4 tangent lines of contact area vs one with a bolt (point) on the other side. But then it would be some kind of clam shell, more parts etc


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2022)

PeterT said:


> It allows you to thread metric onto Imperial, Imperial onto BA, coarse, fine, anything you like really. The thread lines smear a bit but definitely no galling or seizing (haha just kidding, Janger would have to answer that).
> 
> Now if you had a die grinder in there with appropriate profile point, we'd be cook'n. I think Stefan did something along those lines with his Deckel spindle detached.
> 
> ...



It's not over al'Thor it's never over.


----------



## Janger (Oct 27, 2022)

5 hour print coming up. Both revised pen holders.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 28, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> I'm still not sure what the point of a pen on a lathe is.  Other than to play with the 3D printer.


It is the apex of the conical section at the far end of the cylindrical body of a pen. Normally it's the part that leaves a mark on the opposing surface. Almost everyone in the whole world uses this point to sign documents and make spatial marks for subsequent machining operations. 

I don't think the presense of a lathe adds anything to the process except increasing the cost of the overall marking device. 

I think @Janger is planning to mass market the device as a lathe powered marker with a modest 5% markup.


----------



## Janger (Oct 28, 2022)

My repaired printer is printing much better. Spool3d.com did a great job.


----------

